# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Excution commande

## Oncle Pete

Bonjour,

J'ai une variable string qui contient qui contient une commande comme par exemple :


```
maChaine = "openwithparm&#40;ma_fenetre,un_parametre&#41;"
```

Je souhaiterais executer le contenu de ma chaine.

Cela est-ce possible ? Comment faire ?

L'idee est de stocker toutes ces commandes dans une table et de recuperer la ligne qui va bien selon les cas.

Merci a vous

Oncle Pete (debutant en pb (9.0))

----------


## Caine

Ca fait 4 ans que je n'ai plus fait de PB, mais comme dans tout les autres outils de dv pour Windows, il doit implmenter la fonction ShellExecute().

Renseignes toi dans son aide avec ce nom.

----------


## Oncle Pete

Merci Caine,

Je suis desole, mais je me suis visiblement mal exprime. 
Quand je dis ma_fenetre, je parle d'une feuille Powerbuilder et non d'un pgm externe.
Desole ! 
Le sujet reste donc d'actu.
Merci

Oncle Pete

----------


## Caine

Dsol, l c'est trop loign de mes quelques souvenirs.

----------


## XtofRoland

tu peux appeller un event dynamiquement.
.TriggerEvent ou dynamic call.
tu as aussi le run pour lancer un programme externe.
pour ce qui est de l'equivalent de la fonction php eval, je n'ai rien trouv en PB.
Si tu as la version entreprise, le PBNI sdk te permet de realiser ca avec C++.

----------


## niocco

Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le mme probleme... 

je construit un menu dyamiquement : chaque item du menu est stocke dans la bdd. chaque item est sense pouvoir declencher du code different qui serait stocke egalement dans la bdd.



as tu trouve une solution ?

XtofRoland > Peux tu expliquer comment utiliser dynamic call ?



Ah si pb avais la fonction eval()!!!!

----------

